# Phrag. China Dragon. Do you grow this ?



## NeoNJ (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a Phrag. China Dragon coming. Was hoping to find some people here who have grown this Phrag, and what their experiences have been with this.
Is this a large Phrag? compact phrag?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

This can be a large phrag indeed. I haven't had much luck with mine yet. It produced a spike two years ago but it blasted. A second growth came along and was nearly big enough to flower when rot settled in and I had to cut it. Now there is a new healthy growth getting larger and I hope that it will flower this time.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine is dead... bacterial rot...


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 3, 2011)

mine are big plants


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine's a big plant, also. It grows with and is grown like my other Phrags.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 2 - 1 was done using a bess.flavum. I bet you were thinkin' due to the bess parent it could bring down the size? guess what it doesn't seem to! Grandes are big plants, this one is no exception!
I don't find culture/care to present a problem, any orchid can rot, any bud can blast.


----------



## NeoNJ (Dec 6, 2011)

is the Plant LARGE and the flower SMALL ?
I have a HUGE Eric Young plant, but the flowers are small .......
Let me know more about the plant size vs. the flower size .......


----------



## Shiva (Dec 6, 2011)

The clone Jim Crow had a 17 cm wide flower and 24.5 cm long petals when awarded an AM of 87 in 2007.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 7, 2011)

Shiva said:


> The clone Jim Crow had a 17 cm wide flower and 24.5 cm long petals when awarded an AM of 87 in 2007.



I read the same thing as you about Jim Crow. But it is very very large for a China Dragon's flower, isn't it?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> is the Plant LARGE and the flower SMALL ?
> I have a HUGE Eric Young plant, but the flowers are small .......
> Let me know more about the plant size vs. the flower size .......


I would not call the flowers small, I think they're comparable to the size of the plant. Grande has large flowers on a large plant & I don't think the bess parent has diminished the overall size by much.



Shiva said:


> The clone Jim Crow had a 17 cm wide flower and 24.5 cm long petals when awarded an AM of 87 in 2007.





Erythrone said:


> I read the same thing as you about Jim Crow. But it is very very large for a China Dragon's flower, isn't it?


I would think so! Would have loved to have seen that one in person! :drool:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2011)

There was only one flower, one bud and one spike. The 24.5 cm was for the total height of the flower with petals 17.4 cm long. And don't forget, an 87 AM is quite a score.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you see a pic of the plant? 

Maybe it is in AQ+ 
but I uninstalled it because it was too 'heavy' for my computer.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have AQ+, unfortunately.


----------

